# bahamas



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

Have any of you fly fished in the Bahamas? I will be down there in January staying on Cable beach in Nassau. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

never fished there but sure would love to! :letsdrink


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We usually stop in Nassau to fuel up and then head on. Have bonefished lots of places in Bahamas but never on Great Providence. If you have a car the south side of the island towards the west has a bay labled bonefish bay on the charts. Good chance of finding some wadeable areas. Recommend a visit to google earth. We have used it successfully on many different islands to not only find flats that likely hold fish, but also access to that area, either by boat or vehicle. Look for areas that show very white, they are most likely harder walkable bottom and also likely to go dry at low tide.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've fished the Bahamas twice before, most recently on my honeymoon this past May. While we were haveing all the drought problems here, the edge of that same high pressure system was right over the islands. Translation 15-30 mph winds constantly. Made it really tough to throw the flyrod. Anyway, I was told that the flats fishing was pretty much non-existent around Nassau. I'm not sure about the south end of New Providence though, but you gotta figure there's someplace around the island. Next time book a trip to Mangrove Cay. It's just a 120 round trip charter to the island right in the middle of Andros. There are expensive bonefish lodges there, but also a little place called seascape inn (seascapeinn.com) that is only about 150/night!!! You can wade right out in front and catch them bones, and there is a little wadable island with a blue hole just off the north side and off to the east. Here's a pic of my little guy. I caught only this one with the guide, but caught another 3 nice ones wading by myself in the morning before the wind really picked up and some snapper and cudas by the holes.


----------



## bamaflyfish (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the post and the info on the hotel!

I was down on New Providence in January, only hooked one. :banghead We waded in search of bones until noon. Never saw a single fish. Got in the guides boat and found them within 10 minutes. My guess is the guide hoped to wade, find fish and save the $5 per gallon gas. I would have happily paid for gas to get on fish. Thankfully it was a free trip (to the Bahamas, not the guide) with fishing not being the main reason for travel. 

My next bahamas trip will be to Andros or another island better noted for <U>fishing</U>.


----------



## jeubank3 (Oct 2, 2007)

Found some honeymoon pics for you. I'll keep the x-rated ones off though:blush: bad enough you've got to see me with my shirt of in the first one:sick

There is one of me wading the flat right by the blue hole (you can make it out to my right) and another two of the accomodations, room and bar:

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/jeubank3/SV500050.jpg

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/jeubank3/SV500001.jpg

http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff152/jeubank3/SV500009.jpg


----------

